# couple of pics of my dozy datnoid !



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

took a few pics of my dozy datnoid and thought you might like them ! the second picture is my favourite


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

He looks good, how big is he?

And the second pic is my favourite also, he looks so CUTE


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

thanks jan , he is about 4 inchs and a mean bugger as well , he used to live with 4 red bellys about 4 inchs as well , he used to beat the living daylights out of them if they strayed in HIS spot , but the 4 reds have now been sold and he is mellow again !


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

steveling said:


> thanks jan , he is about 4 inchs and a mean bugger as well , he used to live with 4 red bellys about 4 inchs as well , he used to beat the living daylights out of them if they strayed in HIS spot , but the 4 reds have now been sold and he is mellow again !
> [snapback]1049909[/snapback]​


Have you plans to add other fish, or are you keeping him solitary?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

nice dat, i love his eyes. his coloration looks good too.i think its funny that he ruled some reds, goez to show theres more to predatory fish then piranhas!


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Wow, are dats really that territorial?


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

im not sure whether to keep him on his own or not , as originaly there was 3 of them at the beginning and he killed his 2 tank mates , maybe its just him ! the other 2 where placid but this guy is a demon ! 
i didnt realise that dats where territorial i reckon its just his personality


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

Sweet Dat man. I love these fish.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

man thats awsome, i've been trying so hard to get some of those, i keep checking my lfs and aqua bid.

looks awsome


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice dat


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

sounds like hes a killer......


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

damn i love those things, i wish i had the room for one. ur lucky u have a super rare kick ass looking piranha, a ornate bichir, and 2 of these.......damn


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

i like! sweet fish


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

nice dat


----------

